# straight with offset or right helical for blazer vanes



## micdogg1 (Jan 15, 2011)

I am new to arrow fletching. I have a Bitz with straight and helical jigs. Can you fletch Blazers helical ? What do you suggest ( Blazers or other vanes ) to fletch flatlines for hunting ?


----------



## TJK (Dec 2, 2010)

check out my pole from a few days ago http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1525478


----------



## ole deadeye (Mar 4, 2007)

I fletch helical everything including blazers and they work great!


----------



## arrowshooters (Jun 5, 2006)

The bitz will do a good helical on longer vanes, but not so's you notice on Blazers. I just like the bitz so much I won't switch.


----------



## SIXXgun (Jun 1, 2009)

Try one of the AZ Easy Fletch minis....not joking either. Great for helical on blazers and they are quick and inexpensive. We started using them in the shop and are putting out dozens easier and faster and its a no brainer.

JM


----------



## Madlaz (Jul 4, 2008)

whats the cost of a az easy fletch mini


----------



## bowjunkie2 (Dec 12, 2004)

aprox 40.00


----------



## ConflictDiamond (Jul 30, 2009)

Another vote for the AZ EZ Fletch. Quick and easy.

G


----------



## Reindeer (Oct 22, 2009)

Don't get rapped up in all the hype about Blazers - there's no need to put a helical on a high profile vane - a 2 degree offset is all that's needed - and if you've ever listened to the buzzing sound coming from an arrow with Blazers or Quick Spins you would never use them to hunt with - stick with the tried and true 5" vanes from AAE - Duravane - etc. with a 3 degree offset - just line up both marks on your Blitz and you should be fine - Happy Hunting


----------



## ajstrider (Feb 20, 2009)

I think a normal slight offset, three degrees or so would suit your needs fine. Like someone said, these short high profile vanes aren't capable of producing a very good helical. A helical clamp is really just a special designed clamp so you can get even more of an offset on your vane. Once you hit a certain degree of offset, a straight clamp won't work because the vane won't contact the shaft all the way now, it needs to wrap around the shaft. This is where the S shaped helical clamp comes into play, it allows the vane to make full contact and sort of wraps around the shaft to produce a large offset and help your arrow spin faster, which stabilizes it better. A 2" vane would need a serious offset before it started wrapping around the shaft. A lot of companies sell these "helical" jigs which are nothing more than an S shape to look like a helical, though they put no real offset between the front and back of the vane. This makes for a loud arrow in flight that doesn't stabilize much better than a straight fletching job.


----------



## badbow148 (Dec 5, 2006)

Always get all the helical you can get out of your vanes and feathers. The shorter the vane the less helical you will get. I even put helical on my Quick Spins Speed hunters 2" and it works good.


----------

